
Triangulation: Interview with Bill Atkinson, Part 1 - edtechdev
https://twit.tv/shows/triangulation/episodes/244
======
edtechdev
Part 2:
[https://twit.tv/shows/triangulation/episodes/247](https://twit.tv/shows/triangulation/episodes/247)

